# omega 3 effect on asprin and clexane



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Please could you help me.  Ive heard so much conflicting advice. If im taking asprin and clexane does omega 3 supplements pregnacare interfere with them? Xxx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Please can somebody help me with this?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry had a lot on recently and not been able to spend time on website. You can always seek advise from your clinic or local healthcare professionals if you need advice in a timely manner.

There is no direct interaction between these products but omega 3 oils can have some effect on blood clotting so in combination with other blood 'thinning' agents you can increase the risk of bleeding. They can be taken in combination but you just need to be aware of risks and to keep a close eye for increased bruising/bleeding.


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you so muchxxx


----------

